# Suche auf der HP einbauen?



## maxcom (2. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte eine Suche auf meiner Seite einbauen damit Die ganze HP nach 
Stichwörtern durchsucht.

So wie bei strg+f die aktuelle Seite durchsucht wird.
Hab schon gegoogelt und die Suchfunktion probiert aber leider nichts passendes dabei.

Bitte helft mir und THX im Voraus


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. Oktober 2004)

Ich bin mir sicher, dass hier dazu Informationen zu finden sind.....erst gestern gab es einen Thread zum Thema Google-Suche auf der eigenen HP.

Ansonsten kannst du eine Suchfunktion mit Javascript realisieren(weniger empfehlenswert).....

oder mit PHP....auch dazu ist gerade ein aktuelles Thema im Board.


Also vielleicht mal nicht 5, sondern lieber 10 Sekunden mit den Recherchen verbringen


----------



## SilentWarrior (2. Oktober 2004)

Es kommt natürlich auch immer drauf an, ob man eine Website hat, deren Inhalte aus einer Datenbank kommen oder ob es sich um statische HTML-Seiten handelt.


----------



## paby (4. Oktober 2004)

hallo
ich hab grad letzten freitag eine suchfunktion bei einem kunden eingebaut...
gucken? - http://www.g-a-r-t-e-n-land.de - bitte ohne die trennstriche...

wenn dein webspace php kann, ist es sehr einfach einzurichten - ohne datenbank...

die version mit "script by" ist kostenlos - zu finden bei http://www.planetc.de - lizensierung kostet 49 euro...

have fun - paby


----------



## itseit (4. Oktober 2004)

wobei PHP eher selte vorhanden ist. Sofern es deine eigene Webseite ist und du damit einverstanden bist das Personen die kein Java Script aktiviert haben, die Suche nicht nutzen können - mache es mit JavaScript-dazu findest du im Internet unter google genung scripte


----------



## RaiHa (4. Oktober 2004)

Es gibt noch einen Service,der bis zu 700 zu indizierenden Seiten völlig kostenlos ist:
http://www.atomz.com

Die Suchergebnisse sind templatebasiert und lassen sich somit perfekt eindeutschen.


----------

